
Why Volkswagen TDI Owners Are Pissed About the Dieselgate Buyback Process - intangible
https://jalopnik.com/why-volkswagen-tdi-owners-are-pissed-about-the-dieselga-1789233795
======
df3
This is pretty typical German customer service.

